# Graduation/Walking



## tribute311 (Apr 8, 2008)

ssdgsdgsdgsdg


----------



## velocicaur (Aug 8, 2009)

I was actually on the other side... I was dreading going to my sister's graduation. It actually wasn't that bad and I am glad that I went.

She lined up with those from her major, of which she didn't know anyone either, and and just walked across the stage when her name was called. No big deal. 

It's one of those things that isn't as bad as it seems. Congratulations on graduating. Let your family members be proud with/for you.


----------



## Chris3322 (Aug 4, 2010)

I walked at my high school graduation in 2009. By then however, my damn friends had all abandoned me. I was forced to walk with a stranger who just moved to town. It really sucked seeing my former friends and everyone in general celebrating together afterwards, let me tell you. I left right after the ceremony was over to save myself the embarrassment of standing in a corner by myself not talking to anyone. I just finished my second year of college and still have not made any friends. **** my life.


----------



## ryanb (Nov 16, 2009)

*


----------



## IfWinterEnds (Jun 4, 2010)

You're welcome ahead for the comfort I'm about to give. Not..

Walking in my graduation last spring was extremely uncomfortable. I knew my family would expect me to walk, not even worth bothering to tell them I didn't feel like it. I had no idea it would be quite as painful as it was. That they group you by who's in your major for at least half and hour or so before you walk. I went to a really big school with different people in almost every class I took. I knew none of the 20+ people there and was pretty much the only one there not talking to anyone. There was one other guy standing alone but even he had this girl trying to talk to him a bit eventually. 

In the major group next to us was this girl I hadn't really seen much in my four years but who I'd been friends with in middle school. Until one day when switching seats in a class, she took one by a guy who told her to sit by him leaving me with no room anywhere near by. 

Afterward, it was a little embarrassing because my whole family was there to see me not socializing with anyone around. My cousin who'd been a friend for a long while but had gone somewhere else and had made plenty of friends was there to see too.

Sorry if this scares you more, but maybe it'll give you a little more of what to expect. Mentally prepare, etc.


----------



## arsenius (Feb 15, 2011)

I'm graduating and my parents want me to walk.. I tried dragging my feet a bit, but they basically insisted. I won't know anyone, and have to arrive about an hour before it even begins; definitely not looking forward to it. I've been thinking of trying to bring a book, but I'm not sure where I could store it with that weird gown on. I really hope there isn't a reception afterward. I'm also worried since my family wants to take me out to eat afterward, and I bet I will run into other students from my classes "celebrating," who I've never spoken to, etc. Everyone else is quite social and I stick out as being extremely quiet in my classes, if they saw me in a casual atmosphere they would be curious..

Anyway, congratulations tribute311 and thanks for the rundown IfWinterEnds


----------



## tribute311 (Apr 8, 2008)

sdgdgsdgsdgsdg


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

I didn't walk but I don't think most of my program did - just got my masters and most people didn't bother.


----------



## katling (Mar 3, 2011)

tribute311 said:


> I thought to myself, "I should know these people by now..." I also kept thinking about how this will hurt me in the future, because I will have no network or connections in my major/field. I also kept thinking about my low gpa and how I could have done better if I had friends to study with.
> 
> Although I made it through college, and I made it through the ceremony, I still feel disappointment.


I am graduating in two weeks and you summed up my thoughts exactly. I have had several conversations with my parents, telling them that I don't want to walk, but they are more or less forcing me to do it. They keep telling me it's something to be proud of, but it's like you said, I feel like I actually have so little to be proud of (low gpa, not making network connections, etc).

I am worried that it will be twice as worse for me, because I actually have two ceremonies to attend. In the morning my school puts on one big commencement ceremony for all 2011 grads, and in the afternoon my department hosts a small ceremony for just my major. I am really anxious about the small ceremony, my department is extremely small and all the people in my classes have all formed a tight bond with each other, except for me. I don't think any of them even know my name. I don't know exactly what the small ceremony entails, but the department sent out an email saying that it is going to be "personalized" and "special" for each graduate. I am utterly dreading it...


----------



## tribute311 (Apr 8, 2008)

katling said:


> I am graduating in two weeks and you summed up my thoughts exactly. I have had several conversations with my parents, telling them that I don't want to walk, but they are more or less forcing me to do it. They keep telling me it's something to be proud of, but it's like you said, I feel like I actually have so little to be proud of (low gpa, not making network connections, etc).
> 
> I am worried that it will be twice as worse for me, because I actually have two ceremonies to attend. In the morning my school puts on one big commencement ceremony for all 2011 grads, and in the afternoon my department hosts a small ceremony for just my major. I am really anxious about the small ceremony, my department is extremely small and all the people in my classes have all formed a tight bond with each other, except for me. I don't think any of them even know my name. I don't know exactly what the small ceremony entails, but the department sent out an email saying that it is going to be "personalized" and "special" for each graduate. I am utterly dreading it...


oh man. i totally understand you. i felt so down (still do a little bit...)

good luck, my friend. just concentrate on the positives: you made it through college, you made it through the tough times, and your family is there to celebrate with you. your family is proud no matter what. college is hard for everyone, with or without anxiety. congratulations on graduating! no matter what, we did it!


----------



## changeforthebetter (Feb 15, 2011)

my graduation is over a year away and i am dreading it, after one and a half years of uni i still dont really 'know' anyone, i would much rather just pick my stuff up in the mail and not go, what is this whole 'walking' thing?


----------



## natty8 (Sep 25, 2010)

Congrats to everyone who already walked or will be walking soon :afr My graduation ceremony is this Sunday and I'm already very nervous. Since my older sister didn't walk because she didn't care for it, my parents are making me walk instead. Everyone is probably going to want to stand/sit next to their friends while I'm the only one who doesn't have any friends. Other than that I have other things to worry about, like what if I trip and fall on stage? :afr


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

By 'walking', is that just when you go across and shake whoevers' hands and whatnot? Compared to not attending it at all? Or is there a middle option I'm not aware of where you go but don't do anything?

If everything goes ok, I should be graduating next year (which of course is ages away, but still). They generally have the ceremonies in April, which means I have to have completed my work experience by... I dunno when... to still be graduating with the rest of my class. But the thing is, I have big plans on moving to the US and want to be there before April, so oh what a shame - I won't be able to go to the graduation!


----------



## Grapefruits (Oct 26, 2010)

I just graduated from high school and I did not walk. I got my diploma. That's all that really matters to me.


----------



## Evilan (Jun 12, 2011)

I graduated about a month ago. I was anxious all the way up to us lining up for the diploma cases. It was only made worse by the fact that I had lost my tassle right as I got to the stadium and that we were searched for anything before being able to walk.

One thing I was surprised by was the amount of cheers I got from the student body. I didn't feel like I knew a whole lot of the people in my graduating class, let alone the high school, but I got a pretty loud celebration from a lot of people in the audience when my name was called. That really made me feel better about being in front of over 1,000 people getting my diploma and I have to say I was glad I mustered enough courage to walk that night.


----------

